

I wear your shirt - eam
http://iwearyourshirt.com

======
obiefernandez
Jason is a good personal friend and lives here in the Jacksonville Beaches
area. Just wanted to mention that he does a lot of work to execute the
concept, much more than is readily apparent. The job is not only wearing the
shirt -- he spends hours producing original video content EVERY DAY --
engaging and retaining his audience is the main part of the job.

------
Raphael
$66,795. Not bad.

~~~
m0th87
This is one of those domain-specific areas in which Wolfram is awesome:
<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sum+of+n+from+1+to+365>

~~~
patio11
We can't all be Gauss but, then again, we're not in fourth grade anymore,
either. You can sum over any range trivially: average of the endpoints times
length of the range. The average of 1 and 365 is 183. There are 365 elements
between 1 and 365 (both inclusive). 183 * 365 = 66795. Yay, right answer.

(There is a formula. I have a poor memory for formulas but am good at
transforming English into them, so I just remember the English gloss.)

I'm decently impressed that Wolfram was able to spit out something equivalent
to the right formula with only a little massaging of the inputs from me:

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sum+of+n+from+n%3Da+to+...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sum+of+n+from+n%3Da+to+n%3Db)

~~~
m0th87
I was referring to the fact that Wolfram actually understood the input, not
that it answered a trivial math question :)

~~~
mahmud

      (loop for x from 1 to 365 summing x)  ==> 66795

------
Rayvencure
Just sayin, Jason Sadler is an awesome dude. Anyone who chooses to do business
with his company would never been dissapointed. It's well worth the price! :)

